# pleco help



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

has anyone ever seen a pleco on his back and not sucking to anything he almost looks dead but when i go to chk on him he rushes off as if nothing has happened 
i am trying to get a pic but everytime i get cam he goes back to normal activity 
is something wrong should i be concerened ...


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

when you say not sucking onto anything, do you mean it is on its back at the bottom of the tank? sometimes, I do see some plecos (BNs mostly) who will come off the glass for a bit but still lean on a plant that is vertically adjacent to the glass (seems like it got bored of sucking and wanted a rest).

How often does this happen?

what pleco is it?

water temp?

water parameters?

tank mates?

diet?

other behaviours? (when it is stuck on glass, where abouts does it usually suck onto; more skittish than usual; out more often; etc)

physical appearance? (size, shape, colour and condition of stomach; colour of underside of mouth part/gill; abnormalities with anal area; etc)

but at this point, I really cant tell you much.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

This is a normal thing to see. They're just relaxing. Though I would be worried if the plec does this out in the open. They usually do this when they feel really safe. 
Majority of mine do this from time to time.


----------



## endi (Mar 30, 2008)

what pleco is it? i've seen it before but not common for them to do that


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

endi said:


> what pleco is it? i've seen it before but not common for them to do that


It actually is if the fish is very comfortable in their environment. More common for larger species though.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

my 6" bushy nose male does this all the time, I usually tap the glass when I pass by to make sure hes still alive. But he does this in his pot not out in the open.


----------

